# Gowin M8 Android Phone Won't Install Apps On SD Card



## spirittoo (Sep 14, 2002)

Hello .... I just purchase this phone  and this mircoSD card. I'm trying to install apps, but I can because the phone wants to install on the internal storage with is only 100mb. It running a Android 4.2.2 Jelly Bean OS. I tried going into the phone settings under app manager and tried to move the apps to the SD card, but the option is grayed out. I went into the storage section and I have the dot checked for SD card. The phone does see the SD card it shows up in the information. So anyone know why the phone just wants to install the apps on the internal storage? How do I get it to store the apps on the SD card???


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

micro sd cards are to store things, not to install apps. Android tablets work the same way.
Apps have to be installed on the internal memory. You say you only have 100MB. That phone comes with 2GB or 4GB internal storage.
Source: http://bestmobs.com/gowin-m8/

So you need to clean some things out and gain more space.


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

You absolutely can move installed apps to the Micro-SD card. It may require root privilege.


----------



## spirittoo (Sep 14, 2002)

The phone I have does not have 2Gb storage ... if you check the link to where I bought the phone you will see the internal drive only has 100 mb ... I see no option to clean out the apps ... the only option I see when I click on each app is "force stop" , "disable" which is grayed out, "clear data" grayed out ... "move to sd card" grayed out. That is for all the apps installed. So it isn't allowing me to clean anything out ... I only have 50 mb free on the internal storage.

Ok so prunejuice ... how do I get root privilege?


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Sorry prunejuice. I don't own a smartphone. I based my bad advice on what I know about Android tablets, which I do own.


----------



## spirittoo (Sep 14, 2002)

Well sir ... this is where I am at so far. I got a link from another website to help me move apps to the SD card. I followed the instructions, but now I am stuck at the point where you give the command "adb shell pm setInstallLocation 2". I typed it in and I get this .... "Error: unknown command 'setInstallLocation' ... then I get a long list of data ... anyone have any idea how to correct this????


----------



## spirittoo (Sep 14, 2002)

Well sir ... I found the correct command which was "adb shell pm set-install-location 2" no error with that command, but it still didn't work ... still can move apps to the SD card ... option to do so is stilled grayed out. Any ideas what I did wrong?


----------

